# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  New Carport.

## Armers

This is kinda a roof / structural / Carport question.. 
Ive got a flat ish roof for a carport am building... Working with a 3deg pitch from front to rear. I've worked out to achieve that pitch I need a 209mm difference from the front to rear. 
I'm using two pitching beams, front beam being 2200 front the ground (to the underside of the beam). Is it as easier as dropping the rear beam 209mm or is there more involved? So the rear one will be 1901mm from the ground? 
Cheers folks!  
====

----------


## NRB

it looks a bit low at 1.9 at the rear

----------


## Armers

1.9 is the underside of the beam so if you want to do it from the top it'll be 2440mm down to 2231mm. 
Its just that rear pitching beam. It wont be a thoroughfare as its hard up against a fence line, only one way in for the car, being the front.  
I've only been given "pitching height" on the plans, no specific heights at front or rear. Does "Pitching Height" refer to a the high side or the low side?

----------


## NRB

Should be OK,I pictured that you would be walking under that low end

----------

